# Wanted: 2BR/3BR Williamsburg May 14th-17th



## SCSTWG (Apr 17, 2015)

Looking for a 2BR or 3BR in Williamsburg checking in Thursday, May 14th and checking out Sunday, May 17th. Dates are not flexible.  Thanks.

Mark


----------



## Normita (Apr 18, 2015)

*Williamsbug May 14-17*

I have sent you a P.M. regarding your request.


----------



## mgandrews (Apr 18, 2015)

Sent you an email.
regards, marilyn


----------

